

Identi.ca - the twitter clone that works - britman
http://twitpic.com/3484

======
Mystalic
Do you mean _snicker_? Because the word you have reminds me of words I don't
like saying aloud.

~~~
icey
There's no reason to be homophonaphobic... English has lots of words that
rhyme.

<http://www.answers.com/snigger>

~~~
Mystalic
My mistake then. Interesting.

------
steveplace
Well if it is trying to be a clone of twitter, then the downtime _is_
necessary.

